# Next Pankration - Nov 4th in Orange County



## socalpankration (Sep 8, 2007)

Double elimination tournament with body strikes, takedowns and submissions. Staggered start times so you do not have to wait all day.

Divisions for almost everyone to compete in:
Men- 3 Skill Levels and 9 weight classes
Women- 1 skill level and 2 weight classes
Juniors(14-17yrs)- 2 skill levels and 8 weight classes
Cadets(11-13yrs)- 1 skill level and 5 weight classes
Novice(8-10yrs)- 1 skill level and 5 weight classes  
Rookies(under 8)- 1 skill level and 2 weight classes

Cut and paste here for more information:
www.fightleague.org/2007FullBredChampionships.html


----------



## socalpankration (Oct 9, 2007)

Here is a good place to get some fight experience before jumping in the cage. You will get 2 to 5 matches. Each match lasts 3 to 5 minutes depending on your skill level and age. Rules allow body strikes, takedowns and submissions. Strikes to the face, slamming, heel hooks and neck cranks are not allowed. All matches are carefully supervised by two trained referee's. 

All divsions have stagered start times so YOU NO LONGER HAVE TO WAIT ALL DAY TO GET YOUR MATCHES IN.


TAKE A LOOK: (short Highlight Reel)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqxpNV3LiMg




INFO: 

The 2nd Annual Full Bred Pankration Championships are scheduled for SUNDAY NOV.  4, 2007, at Santa Ana High School in Orange County, California. 

All Schools and styles are invited to this double elimination Amateur Tournament that allows body strikes, takedowns and submissions. 

Check www.fightleague.org/2007FullBredChampionships.html for more information............ 



- Location: 

  Santa Ana High School (Gymnasium) 
  520 W. Walnut 
  Santa Ana, California 92701 


- Schedule of Events: 

  Saturday Nov. 3 
  6 PM - 8 PM - All Competitors - Registration and Weigh in 

  Sunday Nov 4 
  7 AM - 9 AM - All Competitors - Late Registration and Weigh in 
  (No late registrations or weigh ins will be excepted after 9 AM, Please be on time!!) 

  10 AM - Referee Clinic 

  10:30 AM - Rules Demo - A representative of each team/ athlete must attend. 


- Start of Competition:

  11:00 AM - Adult Female: One Skill Level (14 yrs and older) 

  11:00 AM - Youth Divisions: (All youth divisions are subject to modifications) 

  Novice - 8 & under - 1 skill level (8 year olds may be placed in Rookie depending on competition) 

  Rookie - 8-10 yrs - 1 skill level 

  Cadet - 11-13 yrs - 1 skill level 

  Junior - 14-17 yrs (Male Only) Beginner & Advanced 

  1:30 PM - Adult Men Beginner

  4:00 PM - Men's Intermediate 

  6:00 PM - Men's Advanced



- Mandatory Equipment:

  All Athletes must compete with MMA Style Gloves, a mouthpiece and Cup (Males) 

  MMA Style gloves will be provided to athletes without their own. 

  Other protective gear is optional: Elbow pads, Knee pads, Shin/ Shin & Instep guards, Wrestling Head Gear, Wrestling/ Martial Arts Shoes. 

  MMA Fight Shorts with Rash guard is the recommended uniform. 

  Athletes may also compete in Traditional Martial Arts attire, shorts or sweats without open pockets or metal, Tight fitting T-Shirt or Wrestling singlet. 



- Awards: 

  Individual Medals for 1st though 4th place finalists in all divisions. 

  1st, 2nd and 3rd place Team Awards for Advanced Men's Teams. 

  1st and 2nd place Team Awards for Advanced Junior Teams. 



- Entry Fee: 

  $50 - pre-registered 

  $60 - after Nov 2nd or at the door 

  *$5 Discount with team of 8 

  *$10 discount with team of 20 

  * All Entry forms must be submitted together for team discount. 



- Spectators: 

  $8 Adults 

  $5 Students 

  Coaches get in free with roster of 5 competitors 



More Information at:  www.fightleague.org/2007FullBredChampionships.html


----------

